# Patio de luz /de luces



## Issy Jaime Marques

Tengo una traducción posible : puits de lumière, 
¿Es correcto?

Gracias por vuestra ayuda

Cordial saludo

ISSY JAIME


----------



## Paquita

Difficile à dire, car le puits de lumière , ce n' est pas tout à fait la même chose que le patio de luz... o ... Mais faute de mieux ...
Ce serait davantage une cour intérieure

EDIT : supprimer les liens qui ne correspondent plus.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Je pense qu´on peut garder "patio" car c´est un nom que l´on utilise pour une cour intérieure de style méditerranéen : *patio de lumière*.


----------



## Marcelot

Cour vitrée ?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Paquita a donné la bonne réponse. Il s'agit d'une _cour intérieure_.

Je crains bien, Iglesia, que si l'on parle de patio on imagine tout de suite ces magnifiques patios andalous accessibles à tous les habitants de l'immeuble.

Au revoir, hasta luego

EDIT : supprimer les liens qui ne correspondent plus.


----------



## Issy Jaime Marques

Tengo esta definición en un texto reglamentario de la Generalitat de Catalunya

Patios de luz: espacio no edificado situado dentro del volumen de la edificación y destinado a obtener iluminación y ventilación. Por una y dos plantas tendrán que tener una superficie mínima de 10 m2, permiten inscribir en su interior un círculo de diámetro igual a un sexto de su altura, con un mínimo de 3 metros.

Y esta del puits de lumière, que me parece coíncidir

Couloir vertical laissant pénétrer la lumière du jour dans une pièce. Appelé également "puit de jour".

¿Qué os parece?


----------



## Paquita

Oui, mais c'est tout simplement la petite cour intérieure sur laquelle donnent des pièces, cuisine, salle de bains, y compris chambres, dans les vieux immeubles, qui permet que les pièces ne soient pas tout à fait aveugles... Je ne suis pas sûre qu'un français comprenne "puits de jour" ...
Lorsqu' étudiants, nous avions entendu le prof nous expliquer que Federico García Lorca s'était inspiré, pour les conversations de "La casa de Bernarda Alba" de celles qu'il avait pu entendre par le "puits" , je peux te dire qu'il régnait une certaine confusion dans nos esprits tant que quelqu'un ne nous a pas éclairés sur le sens espagnol de ce mot ...
Quant à "puits de lumière", il a un autre sens actuellemnt (voir le lien que je t'ai mis tout au début..)


----------



## Issy Jaime Marques

J'ai reposé la même question, parce qu'après réflexion (trois ans c'est long) les réponses ne me donnent pas satisfaction 

Cour intérieure : résolument non, car on aurait parlé de patio interior et non de patio de luces, d'ailleurs une cour est utilisable par les personnes alors que le patio de luces n'est pas, à mon avis , accessible, à l'exception de son nettoyage.

Le lien pour puits de lumière nous parle d'un TUBE de 25 cm !!!!!! ce qui là aussi n'est pas le cas.

Donc on revient à la question posée

MErci

Cordialement


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Issy Jaime Marques said:


> Cour intérieure : résolument non, car on aurait parlé de patio interior et non de patio de luces,


No, désolée, en trois ans cela n'a pas changé, un patio de luces est toujours une cour intérieure 





Issy Jaime Marques said:


> d'ailleurs une cour est utilisable par les personnes alors que le patio de luces n'est pas, à mon avis , accessible, à l'exception de son nettoyage.


Les habitants du rez-de-chaussée y ont accès et vous vous surprendriez de l'usage qu'il peuvent en faire. La plupart s'en sert de débarras et y entrepose la bombonne de gaz, ou le vélo ou... Certains même installent un toit (normalement c'est illégal mais cela dépend des immeubles) pour, officiellement, éviter de voir le linge souillé quand ils étendent.

Si on parle de _patio interior_ on pensera à une cour plus vaste dont l'accès n'est pas autorisé aux seuls habitants de l'étage inférieur. L'immeuble qui a un _patio interieur_ peut également comporter des balcons, ce qui n'est pas le cas pour le patio de luces.

La explication/description de Paquit& reste valable.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Issy Jaime Marques

Désolé, mais je ne suis pas convaincu,

j'ai interrogé plusieurs personnes dont un architecte qui me confirment que le patio de luz est un espace fermé, ouvert sur le ciel pour donner de la lumière aux pièces dont les fenêtres donnent sur ledit patio de luz et qu'il ne s'agit nullement d'une cour intérieure, ouverte à qui que ce soit !!!!

J'attends d'autres propositions

Merci quand même


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Mais c'est bien ce que nous vous décrivons !!!!

Le _patio de luces_ n'est pas un _patio interio_r. Le problème est dans la traduction en français où, apparemment il on ne fait pas de distingo lingüístique entre les deux et, pour l'instant, il faut se résigner à utiliser _cour intérieure_ pour les deux concepts.

Peut-être avec : petite (Un des résultats trouvés sur Images Google) qui ressemble bien à un patio de luces.

J'ai pensé aussi à _cour d'aération_... (sans conviction)


----------



## fredinmad

Bonsoir,
Je crois que ni "cour intérieure" (qui fait plutôt référence au sol), ni "puits de lumière naturelle" (qui peut désigner des dispositifs totalement différents) ne sont assez précis.

En l'absence de traduction exacte: "cour intérieure servant/faisant office de puits de lumière (naturelle)"...?


----------



## Issy Jaime Marques

Merci de vous triturer le cerveau, c'est sympa

Dans mon enfance, à Tanger, on avait un terme pour désigner "en espagnol" cet élément de la construction. Mais mon enfance est déjà lointaine et je l'ai complètement oublié.

le terme puits correspond plus au concept, car souvent c'est une sorte de conduit assez étroit d'un mètre ou deux de côté, pas plus, ce qui me fait penser que cour intérieure n'est pas la bonne traduction.

Merci de votre aide

Issy Jaime


----------



## Marie3933

Issy Jaime Marques, vous venez de donner la réponse: "on avait un terme pour désigner "en espagnol" cet élément de la construction".
Pourquoi ne le disiez-vous pas en français ?
Peut-être parce que le français ne connaît que... "cour intérieure" ?!


----------



## MICKYFRAN

Hola,

¿Alguien podría decirme cómo se dice "patio de luces" en francés? Me refiero a la parte central interna de un edificio, donde confluyen las ventanas interiores de cada piso y que en su parte inferior suelen tener patios. 

Gracias,

Micky


----------



## MICKYFRAN

Excusez-moi! 

Je ne savais pas que ce fil existe déjà.

Merci!


----------



## barbapapa64

Bonjour,

ce fil est assez ancien mais je me suis retrouvée face à ce problème de traduction moi aussi et j'ai trouvé la solution je pense à cette traduction. C'est tout bêtement une véranda.  j'espère que qqn pourra confirmer cette proposition!


----------



## nicduf

Un véranda est un espace couvert par un vitrage.


----------



## jprr

barbapapa64 said:


> C'est tout bêtement une véranda.



Tu appelles ça patio de luces. une véranda ?


----------



## barbapapa64

jprr said:


> Tu appelles ça patio de luces. une véranda ?


Ah effectivement jprr tu as raison... J'ai travaillé sur google images à la fois à partir de l'anglais et de l'espagnol ce qui a dû me faire tout mélanger...
Ça sera puits de lumière alors, j'ai trouvé plusieurs références en français dont celle-ci


Edit : enlever le lien vers un site commecial


----------



## barbeàpapa

¡Hola!
Estoy dando clases de español en París a una chica francesa y recientemente hemos hablado de la vivienda en España, al explicar qué es un patio de luces, me dijo que en francés era "patio". Después de leer este post me quedé con la duda y ayer le enseñé una foto de un patio de luces y me dijo sin pensarlo que eso era un "puits de lumière". Aunque después me dijo que quizás se correspondía más con "cour intérieure".

Lo que ella llama patio, es más bien un patio andaluz.


----------



## dirseu

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour à tous et toutes, j'aimerais savoir comment on appelle en français "un tragaluz, es decir el lugar donde van a parar todos los cables, tuberías, etc de un conjunto de edificios"? merci d'avance ! je vous laisse ci dessous une image !


----------



## jprr

Bonsoir.
Il faudrait voir le contexte, la phrase complète et savoir de quoi nous parlons... (règle 3)
Soit il s'agit réellement d'un "patio de luz" (la photo) et tu as ci-dessus diverses propositions de traduction.
Soit c'est une _colonne creuse interne au bâtiment, destinée à recevoir tous les câbles et canalisations_, comme c'est normalement le cas dans les immeubles en France, et dans ce cas on parle d'une _*"gaine technique"*_


----------



## Athos de Tracia

dirseu said:


> "un tragaluz, es decir el lugar donde van a parar todos los cables, tuberías, etc de un conjunto de edificios"? merci d'avance​


​¿Estás seguro de que se llama tragaluz? Para mí es otra cosa que no tiene nada que ver con tu foto.
¿O estás hablando del patio de luz que, en España, suele tener las bajantes del edificio?


----------



## dirseu

patio de luz, traga luz exacto !


----------



## Paquita

dirseu said:


> patio de luz, traga luz exacto !


¿?


----------



## Hubert57

barbapapa64 said:


> Ah effectivement jprr tu as raison... J'ai travaillé sur google images à la fois à partir de l'anglais et de l'espagnol ce qui a dû me faire tout mélanger...
> Ça sera puits de lumière alors, j'ai trouvé plusieurs références en français dont celle-ci



Bonjour à tous ! je vois que ce fil a la vie dure... il me semble que cette réponse de barbapapa est la bonne parce qu'elle part d'un usage : un puits de lumière, si on google ça maintenant, le marché veut vous vendre un tuyau. mais avant les tuyaux il y a eu ces mini-cours intérieures... utilisées, oui, de multiples manières : garage à vélos au rez de chaussée, piste d'atterrissage à canettes, mégots, préservatifs... pour les étages élevés. Donc plein d'usages détournés mais à la base un seul : donner de la lumière.
(c'est mon tout premier post, merci de me dire si quelque chose ne va pas)


----------

